# Elgin Rat.



## Aluyasha (Aug 27, 2012)

About a week or so ago I got a bike off of a guy who posted it on CL. He said it was a Schwinn based soley on the handlegrips. I offered him $75 for it, at first he wanted to get more money for it but after a day called me back and let me take it. 
It was missing it's seat, was hand painted with stick on pinstriping. Obvisously not original handlegrips. But was a skiptooth and looked Elgin, so I brought it home.
Got a Troxel seat for it, put on a headlamp and rear reflector, stripped off the paint and let it be bare metal, gave it a rack, new treads, handbars/handlegrips, and cleaned the bearings and all that.

Here is a before picture of when I brought it home:





Here it is today:
















Next on my list to add to it is a headbadge, older pedals, and a hopefully a tank. 
Many thanks to Jeff (rustyspoke66) for helping me find the parts to make this bike.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 12, 2012)

Just finished the homemade wooden tank for the Elgin. It is a little scraggly looking but I used a 20 year old saw and this is my first time making one so I still think it came out pretty good. lol
I also ordered a headbadge so hopefully that will get to me soon and I can put it on. 
Here it is:


----------



## bud poe (Sep 12, 2012)

Good work, I like the bare metal look!


----------

